# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  đóng gói visual Poxpro

## Nam An Tam

Sory em tìm mà không có box này nên đành post bài vào đây.

Các bác cho em xin chương trình đóng gói với em dùng thử mấy chương trình mà không có được

Hay có cách nào thì hướng dẫn giùm em với nhé

Thanks

----------


## TruongTamPhong

Bạn có thể dùng chương trình đóng gói Install Shell Express - Visual Foxpro Limitied Edtion (Có kèm theo trong CD Visual Foxro 7.0). Chương trình có đầy đủ các thư viện hỗ trợ và đóng gói rất thuận tiện cho ứnng dụng viết bằng Visual Foxpro.
Chúc bạn thành công nhé !!! hì hì [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

